# Our 5 Boys



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm going to try and post pics. I'm not very good at this sort of thing so bear with me.

These are my sons rats Maxwell (hooded) and Puddin (solid brown)











My rats:

Teddy










Shy Guy










And Blaze










Thats our clan. Enjoy!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh blaze is cute. i love little white marks on their faces. 

thanks for sharing! i always end up taking like 40 pics of my babies (rat, dog, fish, boyfriend, whatever) before i settle on like, 3 i like. probably blind the poor buggers with flash, but it pays off, lol.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are so CUTE!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

they gorgeous. Onlyono my camera has a doofer on it that takes 3 or 6 pics in quick sucsession which i have found quite handy because they move so quicky and you endy up with a flip book effect in your album which is cute. i worry about the flash to-Poppy dosent like the light so i keep it short with her.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're all so cute! Really pretty ratties.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! I love the pose on the first picture.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Your rats are really cute-I love blaze's face markings....my rat has a cap with a little white at the top of his head.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Blaze is my trouble maker. Takes everything and hordes it. My husband left his wallet on the desk and Blaze took all the money out and put it in his box on the desk. LOL.

I went up in my sons room the other week and he fell asleep with the rats on his bed. Max was sleeping on top on him and Puddin was curled up next to him. I wish I had a camera. It was the cutest thing.

Shy Guy is still very shy but is soo cute. Loves to hide in the blankets on the couch.

Teddy is just now starting to get lazy. He comes out for about 1/2 hour and then he goes back in the cage to take a nap.

I love them all. They are just the cutest!


----------

